# custom plastisol transfer with halftone



## JMG2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone had custom plastisol transfers printed with halftones? I have a design that is 1 color (PMS280) with a 30% halftone of that same single color.

Will this work?

Who did you use for the custom transfer?

What % did you use or do you know works best?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a order a few weeks ago.I use Ace Transfer Company, Inc. and they did a great job! .... JB


----------



## JMG2 (Feb 26, 2008)

i continue to hear good things about ACE Transfer, do they have different ink formulas like FM Exp advertises or is it all the same for ACE. I would be pressing these instead of traditional screen printing and want to be sure finished product is comparable.

What percentage did you use for your halftone on your last job afew weeks ago? when i screen print i typically use 30%-40% in adobe illusrtrator and it ends up looking about 50%-60% on the shirt.


----------



## JMG2 (Feb 26, 2008)

i was just reading ACE's site and it answered my main question.

*• Halftones should be made up of 30% of the color to be halftoned or use a fountain fill to show gradation.*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Again they do a great job.I use them for everything I do. ...JB


----------

